# Hive Boom for Bee Truck



## DmacShack (May 22, 2013)

Well I finally saw Ulee's Gold last night for the first time and the one thing that perked my interest was the boom lift Ulee used to move his bees. It looks like he was moving his hives with an boom outfitted with an electric winch of some sort similar to this:

http://www.beekeepingforums.com/threads/5898-Ulee-s-Gold-Bee-Truck
or this: 
http://www.china-bees.cn/mfjj/_notes/HL02.jpg

It was placed on the back of a flatbed truck. I like the fact that Ulee could operate the lifting mechanism from the bottom of the boom lift by the hive. I think you commercial guys may be able to help me with this. I'm looking to mount something similar to the front of a bumper pull trailer. Is there a company that offers an attachable boom lift that can be welded or bracketed to a trailer? Or I am going to have to have it custom machined? I am not big enough (only have 50-60 hives) to warrant going with 4 way pallets. 

I have typically ran stationary yards solely for honey production but as the local watermelon farmers expand they have been offering $60 contracts.. very hard to pass up since I'm most likely pollinating some local farmers anyway .


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Ez-loader makes exactly what your looking for but it is big $$$$.
Luke


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Some photos of a custom-made version in this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?294083-My-bee-hive-trailer-is-completed!

and a smaller version here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...rank-type-lift-for-a-pickup-or-flat-bed-truck


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Depends on how you justify these machines. Hard to pencil but if the machine is custom to the jobs on the apiary then it becomes indispensable


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the old boom truck shown above had a loader that was offered years ago by walter Kelley co. there are probably a few left around.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Radar already posted the link to my trailer boom!! LOL


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

MacShack, I ran about 800 hives with a boom for many years, it's a great way to go. One thing to remember is the best placed booms are mounted behind the truck cab, mounted on a trailer is ok but, you will get a lot of sway when picking up hives. 
Booms are a great low cost way to go, I have a friend that runs 4500 hives with booms, by far the best beekeeper that I know.  This guy dwarfs any other keeper that I know.

Keith


----------



## DmacShack (May 22, 2013)

Here's another one that seems feasible: 
http://www.etrailer.com/Truck-Bed-Accessories/MaxxTow/MT70238.html

This would be perfect for getting in the small watermelon fields. Down here in Alabama farmers often use small plots which make getting into this fields with large trailers/equipment a burden. I've seen many people get stuck after a good rain. I may go with this one since I have a large 6.5ft bed.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I can promise you, DmacShack, that is going to be a hellish nightmare and a LONG LONG night just to move a few hives with that contraption.
You will be way farther ahead to just take a buddy along and quickly hand load.
We have an EzyLoader which is fast and easy, but with that said, If I were hauling just several hives and had someone with me it would be WAY faster to just throw them on the ground by hand.
But the idea of trying to control the swing of the hive while cranking on a jack handle, one sloooooooooow hive at a time.......


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm running about the same number of hives and I use a trailer with a fold down ramp and a Kelley dual-wheel nose truck. I screen the entrances, throw a ratchet strap around each hive and wheel them on the trailer with no lifting. Works great for a fairly small number of hives...a boom would only slow me down.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

My first boom I quickly put together to lift hives was a hitch mounted one, have fun with that, although it worked, it didn't level out and when I went to swing it into the bed of the truck it took everything I had to hold it back from slamming into the bed rails!!

SWM, a boom is actually very fast!! I don't strap my hives or screen the entrances, I just stick the forks into the two hive pallet, press the button to lift the hive just enough to clear the bed of the trailer, swing it out and lower it where I want to place it and repeat the process. Once the pallet hits the ground that is it, no straps to undo, screens to remove and such. And because the process is smooth, no irritated bees pouring out of the entrance. The only thing faster is motorized!!!!

Now im not big enough to tow a trailer with a skid steer or what ever, so a boom is the next best thing for me. Heck, I don't even own a flatbed truck..............yet!!!!


----------



## wiscobeefun (May 8, 2013)

I am interested in the EZ loader. How close do you have to be to pick them up? I read 14 feet but I was wondering if they have an extension?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

16' reach


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

I have one mounted on a 12 ft. flatbed 1 ton Chevy. it uses a winch motor to drive a gear box with a winch with push buttons on the cradle forks for up and down. It was built at the local blacksmith/welding shop 40+ years ago. If you need pics PM me. Dan


----------



## wiscobeefun (May 8, 2013)

what is the price of one of these?


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a home made loader and winch system moved 60 hives by myself in one evening. makes life so much easier


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

pretty slick Marios!


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

has a 15 foot reach and the elbow alows you to place them any where on the truck (i put it on a half ton makes it easier to get around)


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice pics Marios, simple & works.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

An earlier thread of _Marios_' loader that has an additional photo:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?283958-bee-lift


----------



## DmacShack (May 22, 2013)

Very nice Marios. I guess with the boom being mounted in the back you need to drop and lock out the weight legs when you use the boom right?


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeh i have to drop the legs they are easy to adjust (trailer jacks). i have moved the boom to the back of a half ton so extended the legs ,its not self leveling but i don,t mind a little pushing compared to lifting.


----------

